# F1 Patricia



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Seller- Chris Teem
Area- Raleigh, NC/ DC
Species- F1 Patricia
Age- 5 months
Quantity-1
Price- $50
Shipping- Local or anyone along I-95 From NC to DC. I can deliever it to the DC/ up around Phils area anytime next weekend

Photo is two months old but of actual frog.


----------

